# Bored of paint correction? Head on in...



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Well about 11 months ago I spoke to Whizzer about posting up some of the other work I carry out due to the business direction changing. Well, those 11 months have flown past and I think I haven't made a single studio post so thought it was about time!

Since 2009 a new business arm was formed called A Touch of Flock, specialising in flocking. Below are some example of work we have carried out to date.

I think the one that will be of interest to most will be the flocked arch liners. From my detailing days, I got fed up with grey archliners. I haven't had to put a single product on my arch liners for 24 months and 26k miles later they look as new. 10 seconds with a pressure washer and all the dirt that has managed to stick has fallen off. I've only got a picture of the rears to hand though I'm afraid but will try and get one of the front.

Enjoy 























































These should be appearing on Ch5 Show in the next few weeks hopefully.



















As seen on Fast Car cover car.









Astra dash matched to Porsche leather colour.









For those that are not sure what flocking is take a quick read here.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Dave, Know what you mean fella. Been ages since I read your Car Mechanics job. Not seen you much on here!!!

That flocking looks impressive.

As I branched out into tinting, smart repairs and alloy work I think I would have gone mad just machine polishing.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Flocking Hell Fire.....Nice one...just remind me of the modelling static grass... and the old fur on the nodding dogs on the parcel shelves..:lol:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Very interesting stuff !!! Looks great  

Is the white Evo fully flocked or just the grey and black parts ?


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Hey Dave, Know what you mean fella. Been ages since I read your Car Mechanics job. Not seen you much on here!!!
> 
> That flocking looks impressive.
> 
> As I branched out into tinting, smart repairs and alloy work I think I would have gone mad just machine polishing.


Lol I remember that MX5! Not sure what happened from there onwards....I even got my old car in the last issue of Max Power lol those were the days.



AcN said:


> Very interesting stuff !!! Looks great
> 
> Is the white Evo fully flocked or just the grey and black parts ?


Just the two tone parts. Was a test to see how it would cope on vinyl. I won't bore you with what a pain it was to do. Got take off about a month ago, total nightmare!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is that flocked wheels I see? :lol: Dont get that but flocked dashes I love.....tempted to do the Minis in flock...


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

flocked wheels!!!

thought people only flocked thier interior to stop reflections off the dash.pretty cool you can get all different colours.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Affection to Detail said:


> Lol I remember that MX5! Not sure what happened from there onwards....I even got my old car in the last issue of Max Power lol those were the days.


That was a great write up and I was inspired by your work, made me think valeting is ok but as I had bodywork experience give this detailing a go, March/April 2008 if I remember.

The work you did blew me away.

Nice to see you back, your were my inspiror (if that is spelt correctly)!!!!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Is that flocked wheels I see? :lol: Dont get that but flocked dashes I love.....tempted to do the Minis in flock...


The original flocked wheels were used to showcase our work, on the basis if the prep is done right it will last anywhere. Too many companies carry out no prep work so the finished product doesn't last.



dalecyt said:


> flocked wheels!!!
> 
> thought people only flocked thier interior to stop reflections off the dash.pretty cool you can get all different colours.


40 standard colours although once again, one of if not the only company who will try and colour match any sample.



Mirror Finish said:


> That was a great write up and I was inspired by your work, made me think valeting is ok but as I had bodywork experience give this detailing a go, March/April 2008 if I remember.
> 
> The work you did blew me away.
> 
> Nice to see you back, your were my inspiror (if that is spelt correctly)!!!!


I just dug it out and read the whole thing again. August 2008 it was dated, so prob early July release. Would you believe I didn't get one job out of that but if it is inspired you to take it up, then that is worth more to me than any job, affecting another persons life.

I beileve as a noun it is inspirer, it took long enough finding out :lol:.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks good.... a mate of mine does flocking donw bristol way.........

Didn't know you could safely flock engine bays or wheels... very nice.... All I've ever seen flocked is various parts of interiors


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thats very cooool :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Affection to Detail said:


> Just the two tone parts. Was a test to see how it would cope on vinyl. I won't bore you with what a pain it was to do. Got take off about a month ago, total nightmare!


How long did it take to remove all of it lol ? Standard glue remover or do you sand it ? (considering how hard it sticks, that would be a way lol)


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

flocking hell thats good


----------



## Crazy American (May 9, 2009)

Well Flock me runnin...thats some great work mate


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> looks good.... a mate of mine does flocking donw bristol way.........
> 
> Didn't know you could safely flock engine bays or wheels... very nice.... All I've ever seen flocked is various parts of interiors


Well this is the thing, someone has gotta try these things. Most people are in it for a quick bit of cash and this is what affects the industry and standards.



AcN said:


> How long did it take to remove all of it lol ? Standard glue remover or do you sand it ? (considering how hard it sticks, that would be a way lol)


It was on a vinyl base but the glue seperated. It was a case of glue and tar, thinners and acetone and some plastic cards. Paintwork needs some tlc now. Took about 10hrs to remove.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking really good - we buy a lot of Flocked HIPS from a company in Leicester - HIVA - not sure if you've come across them at all?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave: Good to see you posting on here again mate!

Can vouch for quality of workmanship 100% as seen it in person!


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw that Evo at Modified Nationals last year, very good work, up till then I had only seen a flocked dash, the wheels and bodywork were new to me, looked very good though.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

This has come just at the right time :thumb: i am looking for some dash trim bit to be done, could you help me out??


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmmm, interested in the arch liners!!

what kinda price to do some on the front ones of an RS?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> hmmm, interested in the arch liners!!
> 
> what kinda price to do some on the front ones of an RS?


Flocking expensive I bet!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

NickP said:


> Looking really good - we buy a lot of Flocked HIPS from a company in Leicester - HIVA - not sure if you've come across them at all?


Not heard of them before no. What exactly are HIPS?



Danny B said:


> This has come just at the right time :thumb: i am looking for some dash trim bit to be done, could you help me out??





ianFRST said:


> hmmm, interested in the arch liners!!
> 
> what kinda price to do some on the front ones of an RS?


Pm'd both of you.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

HIPS -High Impact Polystyrene
We buy 20,000+ Sq m from them for Thermoforming -
http://www.hiva.co.uk/


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Flocked wheels, sick! Top work mate

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

A mate of mine has just started a buisness up flocking by our unit on the wrexham industrial estate cracking product.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks different , i think i would need to see in the flesh or flock to make my mind up if i like it or not .

i guess its new different and funky and could do well :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice! Flocked arch liners has got me thinking!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

How much roughly would I be to get the dash rails from my mini done in black flock then? Always been wanting to do that just never got round to it as theres nobosy up here that does it.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Clb Ltd said:


> A mate of mine has just started a buisness up flocking by our unit on the wrexham industrial estate cracking product.


That would be Raj at a guess?



NickP said:


> HIPS -High Impact Polystyrene
> We buy 20,000+ Sq m from them for Thermoforming -
> http://www.hiva.co.uk/


Having a look at their site the other day, seems like they specialise in mass production of 2D stuff?



Mini 360 said:


> How much roughly would I be to get the dash rails from my mini done in black flock then? Always been wanting to do that just never got round to it as theres nobosy up here that does it.


Pm sent to get some more info off you.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

gally said:


> Nice! Flocked arch liners has got me thinking!


Do you have a Puma Racing? Done a whole interior on one of them some time back, didn't do the arch liners though.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

just got my parts back this morning, WOW :doublesho stunning. highly recommended!!!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

I still have the flocked parts fitted to my car and they still look like they have just been done! even after 2 & half years!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i've been looking into flocking, i might get some bits done, i've just seen that they can recreate alcantara effects too


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

I highly recommend it! Mine have been made to match my custom alcantara headlining


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you done or do you know of a black Ferrari - possibly a 599. A friend saw one up in London and though it was a bit strange looking. Like velvet in her words.


----------

